# Monark Super Twin



## toyman (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## toyman (Nov 3, 2018)

This is an original 1950 Monark super twin that has been in storage in a basement since 1954.It is in near mint condition.The seat looks like it was never sat on.It still has the paper tag on the top of the gas tank that was meant to be taken off as soon as it  was bought.The tires and grips look new.I dont think that there is a better original out there.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 3, 2018)

toyman said:


> View attachment 894821
> 
> View attachment 894839
> 
> ...



After the CWC Motormaster this is my favorite motorized bicycle. A truly stunning example-congrats! V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Nov 3, 2018)

Very nice


----------



## whizzerbug (Nov 3, 2018)

truly a work of art


----------



## PlasticNerd (Nov 3, 2018)

That is out of this world amazing!!! Why can’t I find stuff like this out there?  Way to go John!


----------



## Oldbikes (Nov 3, 2018)

Simply stunning! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 4, 2018)

Same colors as mine.  Made in Chicago.  Now they only produce gunfire.


----------



## catfish (Nov 4, 2018)

Did you drive up to get it? I wasn't far from my house.


----------



## toyman (Nov 4, 2018)

catfish said:


> Did you drive up to get it? I wasn't far from my house.



No I found a shipper through uship and he picked it up an hour after I contacted him and delivered it the next night about 12:30 am.I couldnt sleep,I was so wired.


----------



## catfish (Nov 4, 2018)

toyman said:


> No I found a shipper through uship and he picked it up an hour after I contacted him and delivered it the next night about 12:30 am.I couldnt sleep,I was so wired.




Cool. If you did drive up, you could have stopped by.


----------



## toyman (Nov 4, 2018)

catfish said:


> Cool. If you did drive up, you could have stopped by.



That would have been fun.Do you live near Boston?


----------



## toyman (Nov 4, 2018)

Goldenrod said:


> Same colors as mine.  Made in Chicago.  Now they only produce gunfire.



Is yours original?


----------



## oldwhizzer (Nov 9, 2018)

Wow best original I have seen! I want the seat! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toyman (Nov 10, 2018)

oldwhizzer said:


> Wow best original I have seen! I want the seat!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have never seen an original  seat as nice.Or a motorbike either.It is truly a time capsule.


----------



## Boris (Nov 10, 2018)

INCREDIBLE!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 12, 2018)

I'm so glad to see that it was acquired by a connoisseur.
It seemed like a smoking deal, considering how complete, original, and good looking it was.
Congratulations!
It is absolutely stunning.


----------

